# Lethrinops sp. "Yellow Collar" - not eating



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I got this one from an auction just over a week ago, and need some opinion/suggestions.










Not sure who the seller was, so no idead if it is wc/F#, its formal water parameter and food... It ate very little for the first few days but now I don't see it intersted in food, laid back, seems to hang around comfortablely, no white poop - actually never seen it pooping.

Tank info - 72G set up 12 days ago with media from other tank, minor ammo spike (~0.5ppm) for 2-3 days; aqua salt 3tsb per 10G; PH 7.8; NitrAte 5ppm; NLS 1mm pellets, flake, and OSI spirulina flakes; current tank mates (well behaved and eat very well) are: 
2 Yellow Lab 3.5â€


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If it hasn't eaten anything in a week, you may have problems.

Unfortunately, this is such a new tank, it's going to be difficult to do anything about it.

Do you have a hospital tank to move this one to?

If so, I would consider treating with Jungle Parasite Clear, and then feeding the main tank antiparasitic medicated food. All of your fish may need to be treated, but it's risky adding stronger meds to a new tank.

Your stock list leads me to believe that you can anticipate other stress related problems down the road. The julie and front don't really need to be kept with the other cichlids that you have. They don't have the same dietary or water requirements.

Kim


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you, Kim.
Went on vacationâ€¦ it didnâ€™t make it. I have plenty Clout and Metro and Gram +/- antibacterial meds, but bad timing. 
I am altering the stocking a bit, and took out 4 fishes from the tank â€" not because of aggression though. So far the front and Julie have been doing very well, no nipped fins.
New fishes coming next week


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I know it's in hindsight, but i might have tried sprinkling his food with garlic guard....Sorry you lost the fish.


----------

